# PDF Readers & Editors



## jbo (Oct 13, 2021)

Which port(s) are you guys using for reading PDFs (viewer/reader) and editing PDFs?

By editing I am mainly referring to "high-level tasks" such as moving, removing and adding pages.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 13, 2021)

As a PDF reader i use graphics/mupdf
I don't edit them so i can't answer that part of the quesion.


----------



## a6h (Oct 13, 2021)

I don't edit pdf. But for reading, I use these separated ports. They are minimal.

graphics/zathura
graphics/zathura-djvu
graphics/zathura-pdf-mupdf
graphics/zathura-ps


----------



## a6h (Oct 13, 2021)

If you are looking for an API to edit PDF documents, then I suggest using the PDF::Reuse module for perl.
I recommend that, because this is the only API, which I know and have worked with.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 13, 2021)

vigole said:


> for perl


Or for PHP if this suits you better: https://ourcodeworld.com/articles/read/226/top-5-best-open-source-pdf-generation-libraries-for-php


----------



## Argentum (Oct 13, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> Which port(s) are you guys using for reading PDFs (viewer/reader) and editing PDFs?
> 
> By editing I am mainly referring to "high-level tasks" such as moving, removing and adding pages.


For reading I have graphics/atril


----------



## Geezer (Oct 13, 2021)

For simple readers I use deskutils/lumina-pdf and graphics/mupdf.

Additionally, www/firefox will display a pdf, and is good for printing.


----------



## twschulz (Oct 13, 2021)

print/pdftk gives a good command-line interface for manipulating PDFs (splitting, combining, etc.). There also appears to be a GUI called print/pdfchain that is a front end to pdftk, but I have never used it.

Although it is not free in any sense of the word and not specifically for FreeBSD, you _can_ run the Linux version of Master PDF Editor using Linux emulation, you do need to install a bunch of extra rpms though, unfortunately. I've toyed with making a port, but I only run it on one machine since I need to purchase a license. It is excellent if you have to do a lot of PDF editing and annotating, and the only equivalent I have encountered is Acrobat, which isn't available on Linux or FreeBSD.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 13, 2021)

Argentum said:


> For reading I have graphics/atril



I have just tried out graphics/atril-lite (does not have the mate dependencies). It is pretty good.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 13, 2021)

pdf viewer: 
_ graphics/evince (evince-lite), a.k.a evince whithout gnome dependencies.
_ graphics/zathura & Co. for terminal fm (ranger)

pdf editor: 
_ editors/libreoffice via LibreOffice Draw.
_ editors/pdfedit.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 13, 2021)

Minbari said:


> editors/pdfedit.


editors/pdfedit: mark BROKEN on FreeBSD 13+


----------



## Minbari (Oct 13, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> editors/pdfedit: mark BROKEN on FreeBSD 13+


 uname -rms                                                                                                                                                             
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p10 amd64


----------



## astyle (Oct 13, 2021)

I've seen some noise on the Internet that some vector graphics applications like Krita (or maybe it was something else, my info is a few months old) can do some editing of PDF's. There's plenty of readers, but editors are hard to come by. I'm interested in this, too, this will really help with ditching Windows. Oh, and scanning, too, while I'm at it (But that's for another topic).


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 13, 2021)

I tend to use xpdf. It is not the most functional but it seems to render things really nicely.
xpdf3 is motif too so doesn't drag in mess.

As for editing, I tend to just generate from pdflatex. Perhaps Acrobat Pro (older versions, 9, 10, 11) running in Wine could be an option. I sometimes have to fall back to that when I get sent PDF forms.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 13, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> By editing I am mainly referring to "high-level tasks" such as *moving, removing and adding pages*.


print/pdfarranger seems what you are looking for.


----------



## hruodr (Oct 13, 2021)

A lot of utilities come with xpdf / xpdf3, poppler, poppler-utils, psutils, ghostscript.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 13, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> … adding pages.



From one PDF to another?


----------



## jbo (Oct 13, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> print/pdfarranger seems what you are looking for.


Oh yes, quite indeed - thank you!



grahamperrin said:


> From one PDF to another?


Yep. I guess the more technical term would be "merging"


----------



## hruodr (Oct 13, 2021)

I have the folowing executables beginning with pdf* in path:

pdf2dsc     pdfdetach   pdfseparate pdftocairo  pdftosrc    
pdf2ps      pdffonts    pdfsig      pdftohtml   pdftotext   
pdfattach   pdfimages   pdftex      pdftoppm    pdfunite    
pdfconcat   pdfinfo     pdftexi2dvi pdftops

Just install the packages I mentioned above and see the man pages.
I continously do such "editing".


----------



## astyle (Oct 13, 2021)

That is a bit of work and planning. yeah, it's possible to automate using a shell script - but somebody should probably write a KDE app for tasks like that - I don't have the skills for something like that, though.


----------



## bsduck (Oct 13, 2021)

I use print/qpdfview, print/pdftk and print/shrinkpdf.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 13, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> reading



graphics/okular




Okular is also fairly good for annotating.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 13, 2021)

Atril - pdf viewer
Libreoffice - pdf edit

also I'm using PDFMerger (based on tcpdf) library to to merge files and/or generate some predefined documents (invoices etc...) and email them via cron for a long time


----------



## astyle (Oct 13, 2021)

dd_ff_bb said:


> pdf edit


I understand creating a PDF as in making a virtual printout, but can LibreOffice do something like create a form, save a form, rotate pages, rearrange them? When it comes to LibreOffice, I'd like to challenge you for some links, please.


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 13, 2021)

astyle said:


> LibreOffice do something like create a form, save a form, rotate pages, rearrange them?


I don't know can it? I use LibreOffice draw for simple editing such as add/remove some text/image etc...



astyle said:


> When it comes to LibreOffice, I'd like to challenge you



No need, I lost you won 

For all other pdf manipulation i use PDFMerger/Tcpdf


----------



## astyle (Oct 13, 2021)

dd_ff_bb said:


> No need, I lost you won
> 
> For all other pdf manipulation i use PDFMerger/Tcpdf


I'm not looking for an argument... Debates are fun, but this time, I'm just looking for usable info...


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 13, 2021)

astyle said:


> I'm not looking for an argument


No worries i know, i was just kidding... 



astyle said:


> I'm just looking for usable info



i wish i had the answer. I don't have to use office suite(s) that much for my job, mostly i'm on the other side of things.

That's why i wrote couple of tiny scripts to generate files (invoices,proposals, reports etc...) in different formats (csv, pdf, doc etc...) that i require.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 14, 2021)

Wishful thinking, I wondered whether Wine would run the offline installer for Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (2021.005.20060). Not so.

<https://ardownload2.adobe.com/pub/a...atDC/2100520060/AcroRdrDC2100520060_en_US.exe> (183 MB).

WineHQ - Adobe Reader – latest rating _Garbage_.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Oct 14, 2021)

FreshPorts -- print/qpdf: Command-line tools for transforming and inspecting PDF documents
					

QPDF is a program that can be used to linearize (web-optimize), encrypt (password-protect), decrypt, and inspect PDF files from the command-line.  It does these and other structural, content-preserving transformations on PDF files, reading a PDF file as input and creating a new one as output...




					www.freshports.org
				




If using PHP fpdf and https://www.setasign.com/products/fpdi/about/ - but _think_ you might be talking more about GUI/CLI rather than programming?


----------



## bakul (Oct 14, 2021)

Not quite what was asked for but this may be of interest: https://www.zotero.org/support/pdf_reader_preview



> A PDF reader built directly into Zotero
> A new tabbed interface
> A powerful new note editor
> A new “Add Note” button in the Zotero plugins for Word, LibreOffice, and Google Docs
> Together, these features let you open a PDF in a tab right in the main Zotero window, clean up metadata for the parent item while viewing the PDF, add highlights and notes, drag individual annotations to a note or create a new note from all of the item's annotations, cite other items right in the note using the familiar citation dialog, and, when you're ready, click a button to insert the entire note into your word processor, where you can continue working on your document with active Zotero citations.



Note sure if this will work in linux emulation. Source is available but probably not easy to port.


----------



## hruodr (Oct 14, 2021)

BTW, xpdf / xpdf3 installs in /usr/local/libexec/xpdf/  some commands identical to the ones of poppler-utils.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Oct 14, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Wishful thinking, I wondered whether Wine would run the offline installer for Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (2021.005.20060). Not so.
> 
> <https://ardownload2.adobe.com/pub/a...atDC/2100520060/AcroRdrDC2100520060_en_US.exe> (183 MB).
> 
> WineHQ - Adobe Reader – latest rating _Garbage_.


Adobe Reader is just a ghastly ressource hog. If I have to use Windows, I use Sumatra PDF instead. Opensource, only around 7 MB download and also reads ePub, MOBI and many other stuff as well.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2021)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> Adobe Reader is just a ghastly ressource hog. If I have to use Windows, I use Sumatra PDF instead.


Yep, at the very least the older versions of Acrobat Pro were a little lighter in memory (and actually work with Wine).

In general Adobe products do suffer from terrible bloat over the years (and of course no real addition of functionality).


----------



## hruodr (Oct 14, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> In general Adobe products do suffer from terrible bloat over the years (and of course no real addition of functionality).


The invention by adobe of postscript was a great addition of functionality!


----------



## fernandel (Oct 14, 2021)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> Adobe Reader is just a ghastly ressource hog. If I have to use Windows, I use Sumatra PDF instead. Opensource, only around 7 MB download and also reads ePub, MOBI and many other stuff as well.


When I worked in research we used Adobe Reader/Writer and Prism on Apple computers. There were very rare Windows computers.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2021)

hruodr said:


> The invention by adobe of postscript was a great addition of functionality!


Exactly. They pretty much should have stopped there.

... in 1984 

Obviously being a little dramatic but can you really say that Acrobat Reader from today has added so much more functionality compared to two decades ago (Acrobat 6?) as to warrant a 1+gig RAM and disk requirement? It is slightly mad in my opinion.

Where my partner works (a publishers), they all still use Acrobat Pro 9 in a Windows XP VM on VMware Fusion because it actually has *more* functionality than today.


----------



## astyle (Oct 14, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Exactly. They pretty much should have stopped there.
> 
> ... in 1984
> 
> ...


Actually, most of the functionality moved behind a paywall to Adobe Creative Cloud, and the bloat on localhost is just the code that Adobe had to come up with to enforce the licenses and protect their revenue stream.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 14, 2021)

astyle said:


> Actually, most of the functionality moved behind a paywall to Adobe Creative Cloud, and the bloat on localhost is just the code that Adobe had to come up with to enforce the licenses and protect their revenue stream.


Yep. I certainly agree with that observation!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 15, 2021)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> … Sumatra PDF …



<https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5973> there's _Gold_ for 3.1.1, more recent SumatraPDF-3.3.3-64-install.exe will not run for me.


----------



## astyle (Oct 15, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5973> there's _Gold_ for 3.1.1, more recent SumatraPDF-3.3.3-64-install.exe will not run for me.


Adobe's official Reader is available on Windows, Android and Macs free of charge, and it's up to date. No need for second-party PDF viewers on just those platforms. However, if you want to *read* a PDF on a different platform - ooh, have we got a problem here, my dear users!


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 23, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> As a PDF reader i use graphics/mupdf



I switched to usr/ports/graphics/mupdf on Freebsd 13.0  the `make` command is fetching and building one source file after another for the last 30 minutes, still building ...  two screenshots attached.


Does it take so long to build a PDF reader from the source tree?

Thanks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 23, 2022)

Is there a reason why you build it from ports?


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 23, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Is there a reason why you build it from ports?



This post and some of my following posts in this thread and _*some*_ of the responses are not quite about PDF readers and Editors, apologies for the distraction away from the topic of this thread.

I am doing this to understand the process of installing software from source using the Ports collection. I am puzzled at what is happening for the last 3 hours following error messages while running `/usr/ports/sysutlis/lsof # make`, tried to fix it by following instructions from page https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/ports/#ports-using-portsnap-method now watching the terminal after `portmaster -a`for the past 3 hours compiling, running, building software I haven't even heard about, rustc, CARGO


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 24, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> … to understand the process of installing software from source using the Ports collection. …



Aim for (or create) a topic with _poudriere_ in the title. Meantime, in as few words as possible: ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel is our friend.


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 25, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Aim for (or create) a topic with _poudriere_ in the title. Meantime, in as few words as possible: ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel is our friend.


Port installed Poudriere with the command `cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel/ && make install clean` The warnings are: Files in usr/local/libexec/poudriere/jexecd may act as network servers and may pose a remote security risk and scripts in  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/poudriered would start network servers at boot time,

What happens when I stop netif?  Does netif stop jexecd and poudriered too?


----------



## astyle (Apr 25, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> Port installed Poudriere with the command `cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel/ && make install clean` The warnings are: Files in usr/local/libexec/poudriere/jexecd may act as network servers and may pose a remote security risk and scripts in  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/poudriered would start network servers at boot time,
> 
> What happens when I stop netif?  Does netif stop jexecd and poudriered too?


grahamperrin : I know you're a big fan of Poudriere, but Sivasubramanian M sounds like they're still getting the hang of the ports vs pkg... and the related dependency hell. What Sivasubramanian M is reporting - that's frankly normal operation of the compilation process, and it will eventually finish.


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 25, 2022)

astyle said:


> grahamperrin : I know you're a big fan of Poudriere, but Sivasubramanian M sounds like they're still getting the hang of the ports vs pkg... and the related dependency hell. What Sivasubramanian M is reporting - that's frankly normal operation of the compilation process, and it will eventually finish.



Thank you astyle. It did finish smoothly.  Just that I didn't expect it to take 5 hours.  After reboot I checked the size of disk usage, it was less than a total of 5GB including the original install and a very few files. What grahamperrin suggested opened up something new, something that is interesting to learn. Does Poudriere work somewhat like a Virtual machine within a desktop ?


----------



## astyle (Apr 25, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> Does Poudriere work somewhat like a Virtual machine within a desktop ?


Nope.

Poudriere is more like a collection of scripts to automate the building of ports and repos. poudriere.conf is a .conf file where you keep track of options for the ports file, names of jails, port trees, and the like.

You can run a compilation inside a jail on your own - but there's a lot of details to keep track of and line up. Poudriere tries to automate that bookkeeping for you, so that the output is a usable repo that you can point pkg(8) at. VM's try to emulate an entire computer. Poudriere doesn't try to do that, it only automates the details of the build process for ports.

FWIW, I got into Poudriere because I wanted to be able to upgrade KDE on my FreeBSD installation - kind of like upgrading my favorite app on my phone. Compiling KDE into installable packages - that is a major headache. Trying to create packages that I can use to upgrade my KDE installation - now this is a job made easier by Poudriere. But - I've been at it since June of last year, and I'm still not done lining up all the necessary details.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 25, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> now watching the terminal after `portmaster -a`for the past 3 hours compiling, running, building software I haven't even heard about, rustc, CARGO


If you just want to build a single program from ports and not all its dependencies, use `make install-missing-packages` to get those installed through pkg before running `make`. Otherwise all dependencies and dependencies of dependencies that aren't installed yet will be compiled, which can take a huge amount of time.


----------



## freezr (Apr 25, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Which port(s) are you guys using for reading PDFs (viewer/reader) and editing PDFs?
> 
> By editing I am mainly referring to "high-level tasks" such as moving, removing and adding pages.



PDF support on Linux and FreeBSD is crappy as much as is crappy the format itself.

I can't talk for the QT applications but Evince/Atrill can do most of the interactive functions such as signing document etc..

What the aforementioned can't do is rendering properly printing PDF simply because rely on Cairo and the likes; MuPDF can render properly such printing PDF, it is baked by the same folks of Ghostscript! I found the latter in many Canon and Xerox rippers, basically office printers might be all based on Ghostscript and Cups, despite Postscript is the only thing that Adobe ever made.

Editing a PDF is a tragedy. You can try with Inkscape or LO Draw, I prefer the former, however the result won't be ever optimal especially for the text.

Linux has some advantages here... As a matter of fact exists a closed software called MasterPDF which allows to edit and manipulate any PDF like Adobe Acrobat DC or Enfocus Pitstop, it is an amazing alternative to both the latter especially for the price...

Once we had an alternative callled PDFEdit:






						PDFedit - pdf manipulating library, GUI, tools
					

Free pdf editor and its components



					pdfedit.cz
				




But it was convoluted to use, very buggy and unstable, it didn't last very much...


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 26, 2022)

freezr said:


> MasterPDF ... is an amazing alternative to both the latter especially for the price...



It is about $ 80 in the code industry store.  Once upon a time, Opensource was a protest against proprietary software, the elephant in the room being Microsoft. Its Operating System today ships bundled as part of the hardware, if bought as software from Amazon India, the licence fee for Windows 11 Home 64 bit, for example, is less than that of this document reader.  Has the opensource community reconciled to the idea of code locks and interoperability fees, and further progressed in their thinking to be willing to pay as much as that of the price of a whole operating system for what ought to be deemed as a component of it, and an essential element as a document reader?


----------



## bsduck (Apr 26, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> what ought to be deemed as a component of it, and an essential element as a document reader


We're talking about a PDF editor. I don't remember Windows ever including any kind of PDF editor. On Windows 7 and earlier (and maybe 8 too) there even wasn't any PDF reader included, you would typically have to install Acrobat Reader. Nowadays PDFs can be opened by the default browser Edge, but that's neither an editor nor a nice dedicated document viewer. In Apple world, there definitely is a dedicated viewer included but I never saw an editor either.

I don't think many people would pay for a mere reader, indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 26, 2022)

comrades, good my taste is with a lot of class.






						FreshPorts -- print/xreader: Multi-format document reader
					

Xreader is a document viewer capable of displaying multiple and single page document formats like CBR (comics), DjVu, DVI, PDF, PostScript, XPS, etc.




					www.freshports.org


----------



## freezr (Apr 26, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> It is about $ 80 in the code industry store.  Once upon a time, Opensource was a protest against proprietary software, the elephant in the room being Microsoft. Its Operating System today ships bundled as part of the hardware, if bought as software from Amazon India, the licence fee for Windows 11 Home 64 bit, for example, is less than that of this document reader.  Has the opensource community reconciled to the idea of code locks and interoperability fees, and further progressed in their thinking to be willing to pay as much as that of the price of a whole operating system for what ought to be deemed as a component of it, and an essential element as a document reader?



You missed the point, MasterPDF is an alternative to Adobe Acrobat and Enfocus products which are most plugins for Acrobat.

There aren't alternative to edit PDF. Editing PDF had been for a very long a concerning for DTP folks: graphic designers, imposers.; etc... Then as usual business follows customers for whatever irrational need, so we have the modern PDF mess and PDF changed from "Printing document format" to "Portable document format; we may have better format for modern needs but we are stuck with PDF, which still continues to be good primarily for printing


----------



## freezr (Apr 26, 2022)

bsduck said:


> We're talking about a PDF editor. I don't remember Windows ever including any kind of PDF editor. On Windows 7 and earlier (and maybe 8 too) there even wasn't any PDF reader included, you would typically have to install Acrobat Reader. Nowadays PDFs can be opened by the default browser Edge, but that's neither an editor nor a nice dedicated document viewer. In Apple world, there definitely is a dedicated viewer included but I never saw an editor either.
> 
> I don't think many people would pay for a mere reader, indeed.



That is why at a certain point M$ tried hardly to push its own format XPS, even though the dominant position it failed to change habits that contributed creating to begin with. But the EEE scheme works with the small fries not with the other sharks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 26, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> … Does Poudriere work somewhat like a Virtual machine within a desktop ?



No. Essentially, it builds (and packages) the port(s) that you specify, and it can expedite things by not wasting time on unnecessary builds.

The main configuration file:

/usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf

Relevant lines from my file:


```
BASEFS=/usr/local/poudriere
DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/ports/distfiles
FREEBSD_HOST=https://download.freebsd.org
PACKAGE_FETCH_BRANCH=latest
RESOLV_CONF=/etc/resolv.conf
ZPOOL=august
```

– `august` is my main pool (other people might have named the pool `zroot`, and so on).

Example usage:



Dimitri Chuikov said:


> comrades, good my taste is with a lot of class.



Prepare to build (update the ports tree), then begin packaging Xreader:

`poudriere ports -u`
`poudriere bulk -j main -v print/xreader`
– option `-v` is for verbosity during the run of poudriere-bulk(8).


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 26, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> `poudriere ports -u`



Thank you. I have gone amended the config file, but on the command as above I get an error related to ports tree.



> [00:00:00] Error: No such ports tree default


----------



## astyle (Apr 26, 2022)

Just chiming in - these days, on win10, there's an option "Print to PDF" that is baked into win10 (and probably 11, as well). That much is free, and seems to be a replacement for Microsoft's own XPS format. If you get creative, you can "print" just a subset of the pages, or even specific pages, as though you're printing to a physical printer. Edge also offers a way to "Mark Up" the pages before you print them.

I know it's a bit awkward to look for easter eggs like that all over the place, instead of having it all in one place like Acrobat Pro, but you get what you pay for.  

Poudriere has even more easter eggs like that... You can accept defaults, and make do with that, or you can educate yourself about the available options, and line them up to get the output you want.


----------



## astyle (Apr 26, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> Thank you. I have gone amended the config file, but on the command as above I get an error related to ports tree.


That's because you have to set a LOT of stuff up first - the ports tree, the jail for compilation, etc. A good description of what needs to happen first, second, etc. is in poudriere(8).

Your error tells me that you need to set up a tree BEFORE running `poudriere ports -u`. I had to do a LOT of studying of what comes first, second, etc. before I got off the ground.

I'd suggest you get used to ports and dependencies first, and don't worry about Poudriere just yet.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 27, 2022)

astyle said:


> … you have to set a LOT of stuff up first …



Not a lot.


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 27, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Not a lot.


Not really frightened. Going through the steps:

`76  sudo poudriere ports -c -p HEAD
   77  sudo pkg autoremove
   78  poudrere ports -l
   79  poudriere ports -l
   80  sudo pkg autoremove
   81  portmaster --list-origins | sort -d | sudo tee /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/port-list
   82  sudo poudriere jail -u -j freebsd_13-0x64
   83  poudriere jail -l
   84  sudo poudriere jail -u -j 130amd64
   85  sudo poudriere ports -u -p HEAD
   86  cd /usr/ports/sysutils/screen
   87  sudo make install clean
   88  sudo rehash  # didn't work #
   89  screen
   90  screen
   91  sudo screen
   92  history
# as root #
    1  poudriere jail -l
    2  sudo poudriere bulk -j 130amd64 -p HEAD -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/por
t-list
    3  sudo sh -c "echo 'nginx_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf"
    4. sudo nano  /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf   
    7  sudo nano /etc/hosts
    8  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf  # set up nameserver as 1.1.1.1  and 8.8.8.8 not sure how to make this permanent #`

followed these steps


----------



## astyle (Apr 27, 2022)

Hmmm... Poudriere requires quite a bit:

Creation of a jail with `poudriere jail -c`. There's a LOT of options. I try to match the host. In my case, I needed to add `-v    13.0-RELEASE -a amd64 -j   kde`
The -j option is kind of important to get right! Don't do dashes or use names like 'default'

Creation of a ports tree with `poudriere ports -c`: Just that is not enough, you'll get errors if you don't set your options correctly.  Naming correctly is also important. If you already have a ports tree created earlier, you gotta figure out how to point Poudriere to that tree. Otherwise, you gotta create your own copy elsewhere on the  disk. I had to learn a bit of git just to get a handle on this.
Creation of a list of what you want to compile. Sounds simple, right? Not so fast. There's several ways to do that, depending on complexity of the project. I had to learn shell globbing, sed and awk, in addition to `pkg info`.
Set up a web server for the repo. That is a whole 'nother animal to deal with. You gotta install www/nginx or www/apache24. Installing and enabling is not enough, they need to be set up correctly.
Correct networking is yet another separate bowl of fish to handle. Poudriere will still work OK, it will compile the ports, but fishing them out will be a major pain if web server and networking are not done right.
Still think that's "Not a lot"? 

Oh, and skip portmaster. I ended up skipping portsnap, as well.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 28, 2022)

I'll post something simplified. Probably to Reddit.


----------



## astyle (Apr 28, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I'll post something simplified. Probably to Reddit.


There is a Poudriere How-To in the How-To section of the Forums:  Thread pkg-package-repository-using-ports-mgmt-poudriere-with-or-without-zfs.38859/. It's kind of old (from 2013), but still useful for correct sequences and explanations. Step 11 is something I've been stuck at, and could probably use for my own project!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 28, 2022)

astyle said:


> There is a Poudriere How-To …



Thanks, what I have in mind should be much shorter.


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 28, 2022)

bsduck said:


> We're talking about a PDF editor. I don't remember Windows ever including any kind of PDF editor. On Windows 7 and earlier (and maybe 8 too) there even wasn't any PDF reader included, you would typically have to install Acrobat Reader. Nowadays PDFs can be opened by the default browser Edge, but that's neither an editor nor a nice dedicated document viewer. In Apple world, there definitely is a dedicated viewer included but I never saw an editor either.
> 
> I don't think many people would pay for a mere reader, indeed.


It wasn't quite a Windows Vs MasterPDF comment, but the point was that the opensource community that was vocal about the source code of the base operating system now happens to be reconciled to the idea of closed code in several crucial subcomponents and essential interoperability plugins that ought not to be so closed.


----------



## astyle (Apr 28, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> It wasn't quite a Windows Vs MasterPDF comment, but the point was that the opensource community that was vocal about the source code of the base operating system now happens to be reconciled to the idea of closed code in several crucial subcomponents and essential interoperability plugins that ought not to be so closed.


Even then, you kind of have to have enough expertise and credibility to be able to look at the source code of an OS and make sense of it. After that, you have to have enough sense to not launch accusations of a 'CIA-funded backdoor' when someone with more expertise could easily find a bug report. And too many cooks do spoil the broth - gotta have some quality control (Remember the University of Minnesota debacle over the Linux kernel?)


----------



## Sivan! (Apr 29, 2022)

astyle said:


> Even then, you kind of have to have enough expertise and credibility to be able to look at the source code of an OS and make sense of it. After that, you have to have enough sense to not launch accusations of a 'CIA-funded backdoor' when someone with more expertise could easily find a bug report.



Why would you bring in the CIA and backdoors in response to a comment about source code and interoperability ????


----------



## astyle (Apr 29, 2022)

Sivasubramanian M said:


> Why would you bring in the CIA and backdoors in response to a comment about source code and interoperability ????


My point was to show that lack of education about the development process (even in Open Source) and inability to properly look for information are an impetus for making far-fetched and unfounded accusations of evil intent.  

It is often a lot of work to debunk those accusations (or to prove they have any logical merit). Yeah, it takes actually reading all that source code and bug reports. If you don't want to read and understand them, go ahead, get frustrated, and blame everything on CIA because that's what everybody does.

I think that if you re-read my comment a few times, completely, you'd be able to answer your own question, buddy. 


I have a link to a pretty interesting conversation right here on these forums about that: 









						C/C++ - Viruses
					

Hello, I remember somewhere I've seen the trick when someone attaches something to the picture and it gives access to the machine where the pic was downloaded on, was this my dreams or it is possible in real world? At those times it was looking like fiction, should I care about such things or...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



Pay attention to SirDice 's comment about Hanlon's Razor (link in the conversation I pointed you to).


----------



## rsronin (Apr 29, 2022)

I usually use  Gnome's Document Viewer (Evince) but at the moment it won't open PDF files and gives the following error:
`File type PDF document (application/pdf) is not supported`

I also installed Zathura, which still opens the files, and PDF arranger (https://www.freshports.org/print/pdfarranger/)


----------



## bsduck (Apr 29, 2022)

rsronin said:


> I usually use Gnome's Document Viewer (Evince) but at the moment it won't open PDF files and gives the following error:
> `File type PDF document (application/pdf) is not supported`


Confirmed here with evince-lite 42.2 from latest packages!
I didn't try the non-lite package because I don't want to install half the GNOME desktop. Is it also broken?

Until this gets fixed you can use graphics/atril, which is very similar (MATE fork of Evince) but isn't affected by the issue.


----------



## rsronin (Apr 29, 2022)

bsduck said:


> I didn't try the non-lite package because I don't want to install half the GNOME desktop. Is it also broken?


https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=263577


----------



## rsronin (Apr 29, 2022)

Credits can go to eternal_noob.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 30, 2022)

Thanks rhurlin


----------



## Phishfry (May 1, 2022)

astyle said:


> Step 11 is something I've been stuck at, and could probably use for my own project!


Have you considered using SSL keys instead?






						freebsd:poudriere [Idefix's Wiki]
					






					wiki.idefix.fechner.net


----------



## Sivan! (May 10, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I'll post something simplified. Probably to Reddit.



If you have posted an article on Reddit on Poudriere, would be helpful if you could share the link. 

Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 12, 2022)

Maybe this weekend, if I can get some other things done first.

*Postscript*, 2022-06-12: 









						Solved - Getting started with poudriere – with latest packages and OpenZFS
					

I'll post something simplified. …    There is a Poudriere How-To … (from 2013), but still useful …    Thanks, what I have in mind should be much shorter.    If you have posted an article on Reddit on Poudriere, would be helpful if you could share the link.   As promised:




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

